# Uroczysty



## Ben Jamin

Mam pytanie do osób dobrze znających angielski i do angielskojęzycznych z urodzenia, którzy znają polski: 
Długo szukałem tłumaczenia polskiego słowa _‘uroczysty’_. Można je przetłumaczyć na angielski jako _‘ceremonious’_ lub _‘solemn’_. Problem z tymi słowami jest taki, że mają one dość odmienną konotację emocjonalną: podczas gdy _‘uroczysty’_ jest słowem o zabarwieniu neutralnym, angielskie _‘ceremonious’_ i _‘solemn’_ mają silne zabarwienie typu ‘_formal’, ‘stiff’, ‘boring’_, którego _‘uroczysty’ _nie ma.
Spokrewniony z ‘uroczysty’ przymiotnik _‘podniosły’_ w ogóle jak się wydaje nie poddaje się tłumaczeniu, gdyż jedyna możliwość _‘spiritual’_ jest silnie nacechowana znaczeniem religijnym. 
Czy ktoś zna jakieś inne słowa angielskie, które byłyby lepszymi tłumaczeniami słow _“_uroczysty’ i ‘podniosły’?


----------



## dreamlike

ceremonial, festiv, w zależności od kontekstu, rzecz jasna


----------



## majlo

It's festiv*e*​.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> ceremonial, festiv, w zależności od kontekstu, rzecz jasna


Dobra propozycja, ale ‘_festive_’ jest znowu nacechowany, tym razem w drugą stronę (zabawową), porównaj synonimy ze słownika Merriam Webster poniżej. 
‘_Ceremonial_’, jak już wcześniej wspomniałem, kojarzy się w angielskim z czymś formalnym i sztywnym. 
PS: Jeżeli takiego słowa nie ma w angielskim, to nic dziwnego, ale chciałem dojść do dna w tej sprawie.

Merriam Webster: Festive, synonyms: blithesome, merry, gay, gleeful, jocose, jocular, jocund, jolly, jovial, laughing, mirthful, sunny


----------



## dreamlike

majlo said:


> It's festiv*e*​.



Don't I know it.


----------



## Szkot

Guess what, zależy od kontekstu.

I googled uroczyst.. and most of the events sounded pretty boring, formal, stiff  ; perhaps you could suggest some examples of more jolly uroczystości.   _F__ormal _or_ official _would probably be appropriate for a lot of them (uroczyste otwarcie, uroczyste posiedzenie), along with _ceremonial _(not ceremonious).  Uroczysta kolacja might be a _celebratory _dinner, uroczysta premiera certainly a _grand _premiere.  _Commemorative_, though not a translation, could work in some phrases.


----------



## LilianaB

How do you want to use it? What is the context -- the exact sentence?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Szkot said:


> Guess what, zależy od kontekstu.
> 
> I googled uroczyst.. and most of the events sounded pretty boring, formal, stiff  ; perhaps you could suggest some examples of more jolly uroczystości.   _F__ormal _or_ official _would probably be appropriate for a lot of them (uroczyste otwarcie, uroczyste posiedzenie), along with _ceremonial _(not ceremonious).  Uroczysta kolacja might be a _celebratory _dinner, uroczysta premiera certainly a _grand _premiere.  _Commemorative_, though not a translation, could work in some phrases.



This is not necessarily the context that gives the word an emotional connotation, but the feeling the speakers have about the word. In Polish, a solemn celebration can be festive, spirited, joyful, or at leat serious, but not boring, stiff or formal. A good example of such ceremony is a wedding (not the wedding party that can be chaotic), a christening of a child, receiving a prize.
But the key word is 'emotion'. The word 'uroczysty' has a strong emotional connotation. People are emotionally moved at an "uroczysty" event. If they don't, the event is just only 'ceremonialny', 'formalny'.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> How do you want to use it? What is the context -- the exact sentence?



Wśród zebranych panował uroczysty i radosny nastrój. 
Wczoraj odbyło się uroczyste wręczenie nagród najlepszym uczniom.


----------



## Szkot

Ben Jamin said:


> The word 'uroczysty' has a strong emotional connotation. People are emotionally moved at an "uroczysty" event. If they don't, the event is just only 'ceremonialny', 'formalny'.



I take it you feel there is an essence of uroczysty-ness which should always be present at an uroczysty occasion. I can only judge by what I read, and my response is 'not necessarily'.  For example, was the Uroczyste otwarcie Domu Zdrowia Lila emotionally moving; for some of those present it may have been, for others not especially.  You have to choose a word which describes the reality; in that case formal or official would suit.


----------



## LilianaB

I think you can use_ festive _with your first sentence, and _official _with the second one. _Profound_, may also fit in some contexts -- wzniosły.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Szkot said:


> I take it you feel there is an essence of uroczysty-ness which should always be present at an uroczysty occasion. I can only judge by what I read, and my response is 'not necessarily'.  For example, was the Uroczyste otwarcie Domu Zdrowia Lila emotionally moving; for some of those present it may have been, for others not especially.  You have to choose a word which describes the reality; in that case formal or official would suit.



Yes, in this context you are right, but if you remove the context  the emotional feeling is likely to be associated with the word.


----------



## kknd

osobiście wyraz „uroczysty” odbieram jako nie do końca neutralnie; stosując go odczuwam, że ma on związek z wyrazami „niecodzienny”, „radosny” (mniej), „podniosły” (nieco mniej), „oficjalny” (choć niekoniecznie sztywny, a wyraz ten budzi we mnie i te emocje). wśród jego synonimów, za najbliższe uznałbym: wspaniały, wyniosły, dostojny, niecodzienny, odświętny (ale nie świąteczny), wzniosły, podniosły, ale i okolicznościowy, poważny, należyty, odpowiedni, stosowny, właściwy.

sądzę, że kontekst mógłby być bardzo pomocny, jako że sam wyraz ma wiele znaczeń (albo kolokacji), tzn. o które znaczenie tego wyrazu dokładnie pytasz?


----------



## arturolczykowski

Mysle, ze wiele zalezy od kontekstu. W niektorych przypadkach moze pasowac grand jako uroczysty i  eleveted ako podniosly....


----------

